# Paint can feeder (in the hive)



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

This year in Georgia has been pretty rough, and has been one long dearth since about June. Last year was so abundant I never had to worry about feeding, but this year I've been playing with different methods, trying to figure what I like.

I did "Open trash-can feeding with floaters" a la Wyatt Magnum (put an open bucket in the hive, with floats in it), but millions of ants made me abandon that one. I've played with large tupperware in-hive feeders (these big 2-3 quart bread loaf size). These do ok, but not great: they leak quite a bit before forming a vacuum and they also tend to attract ants. I did the "mason jar with holes in the lid" (basically an in-hive boardman) but these teeter and don't hold enough syrup to make it worthwhile.

I've been open feeding, and that's ok but is a little alarming in the yard (we are on 0.7 of an acre, and any place I open feed is close to something). Nobody's been stung, but I'm not enjoying the vibe open feeding lends the yard.

Which brings us to the latest: the empty, clean $4 paint cans you can buy at the big-box hardware store paint department. I found the one gallon size will just barely fit under my top bars. It forms a vacuum quickly, doesn't leak much, and the bees drained a gallon of 2:1 faster than a week. Ants are much less of an issue with these since they don't leak... the bees line up and slurp at the holes and there is no leftover for ants. There are also quart sized cans for people with shorter hives than mine; same size as a mason jar, but more stable and stronger.

I found my smallest drill bit (1/16) was a still a little too large. I used a map pin to make the holes. (Any needle sized pin would work. I found I could poke the can with just hard finger pressure). Holes up near the lid, and then flip it over into the hive.

I'm very happy with my trial run of these. Neat and effective and ant-free.


----------



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

Ah yes, trial and error - keeps us busy.  thx for describing your journey and current setup. I'm going to give it a try. Time for fewer trips to the backyard beeyard - what I'm doing isn't sustainable if there will be many more hives that my current level of 6. ;/


----------

